
Geometric Algebra Developer for Hire - DreamScatter
https://github.com/chakravala
======
DreamScatter
Find out more at
[https://grassmann.crucialflow.com](https://grassmann.crucialflow.com)

------
verdverm
HN is not a job board, please see the FAQ.

There is a post Monday that is appropriate for this

